# Somebody needs to be fired



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Check these out:

LINK

Wow .. these are bad.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, the pictures of training camp with francis and kasun is UNEXCUSABLE


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..


Anyone want to resize this one for me to use as an avatar?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Anyone want to resize this one for me to use as an avatar?



Here ya go ...

These pics are hilarious ... too bad there aren't more Orlando fans around here, it'd be pretty funny to have everybody rocking one of these pics.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I was wondering where Tony Battie was these days...I guess I know now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> I was wondering where Tony Battie was these days...I guess I know now.



:laugh:

Yeah, and he just got into a car accident, I think yesteray and is being charged with reckless driving or something like that. Supposedly no alcohol involved.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> Here ya go ...
> 
> These pics are hilarious ... too bad there aren't more Orlando fans around here, it'd be pretty funny to have everybody rocking one of these pics.


No fair JNice, you're already using the best one! If it's possible could you resize the Bo Outlaw one, I'd like to use that one instead. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

so i'm guessing you still need to be a supporting member to get a customized avatar?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> so i'm guessing you still need to be a supporting member to get a customized avatar?



Yep, sure do ... hey, it is only 10 bucks. :clap: 

Here are the Bo pic and the Diener pic.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:rofl:

These pictures are ridiculous.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I got dibs on the Diener avatar. Thanks JNice. Nice find. It sure does explain a lot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

:laugh: ... That's great. These avatars rule.

Anybody think that top pic of Francis looks a little like Beetlejuice of Stern's wack pack?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

These pictures deserve a big WTF??? :rofl:

The Pat Garrity picture looks perfectly normal though


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I would like to be the first to formally thank the Orlando Magic for providing avatar material for the rest of the year. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I would like to be the first to formally thank the Orlando Magic for providing avatar material for the rest of the year. :laugh:


WTF? Where is that picture from? That is absolutely ridiculous ... I can't believe the players went through with these photos ...

This season is doomed already ...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think it came from media day.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I think it came from media day.



My god that is hilarious ... and quite fruity. 

I think the Orlando Magic marketing/media department needs to take a hike along with DeVos and his two-headed suck monster.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn.. Dwight Howard's facial expressions are classic.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Look at his expression, and his stance, and the way he's holding the two balls! This is too much! :rofl:

Man these are just the most random snapshots of basketball players I have ever seen!!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I think it came from media day.


Ahhh, I've been beaten to the best avatar again!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

any street credibility that steve francis HAD, went out the window.


----------



## ramon (Nov 2, 2005)

man, these pictures are cheesy


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i love these pictures, as cheesy as they are dont they kinda make you like guys like francis a little more just for that face he is making while hugging kasun? how cute is that? haha


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Milwaukee Journal Sentinel did the same thing


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

:laugh:

At least the Bucks players are trying to look hard. Not like our guys who look like flaming cheeseballs.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I gotta say I like Bo Outlaws shot. It looks like he's got a good mad scientist maniacal laughter going on in it. At least you can say everyone on the team is a good sport about it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> At least the Bucks players are trying to look hard. Not like our guys who look like flaming cheeseballs.


:laugh:


----------

